# Soon to be TT Owner!



## neil.knapp (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello all,

Having gone to CarGiant in London yesterday to go and buy something sensible like an Aygo or a modest and efficient hatch back I wandered past a black 06 TT and fell in love!

I was umming and arr'ing about whether to go for it as it wasn't a "sensible" purchase but within 2 minutes of the test drive I was in the office putting down a deposit 

Having driven a 1998 Rover 825 for the last 5 years (please be gentle) I was blown away with the performance and ended up with a big grin every time the turbo kicked in.

As you must comprise the worlds foremost TT experts I would be grateful if you could give the car a quick look over and let me know if i'm buying a dud. I'm amazed I can get an '06 TT for £10,500. The car was getting a lot of interest from passers by and the keys were out when I tried to arrange the test drive so I knew I had to act fast. The car is mine for the next 3 days and I can bump that up until next Saturday - collection day 

The details of the car are available at:

http://www.cargiant.co.uk/Audi/TT/detai ... udi-TT.asp

If anybody could find some time to give me their opinion then i'd appreciate it.

It hasn't been well loved as it's scruffy and all the alloys have been kerbed :evil: but there are no serious scratches or bodywork imperfections and it just looks the muts nuts!

The one item that i'm wary of is despite the fact it's done 74,000 miles it was last serviced at 51,000ish. It seems to have been a fleet car as it was owned by a lease company (sorry, can't remember the name) but I would have thought regular services would be mandatory if it was leased/a company car.

Having checked AutoTrader it seems to be competitively priced and if nothing else I would sulk like a 5 year old for the next year if I didn't buy it.

I'm going to avidly scour the forums for useful information and I can see myself spending a lot of time on here now.

I'll be checking back regularly and am looking forward to any replies!

Thanks,

Neil

Edit: I should have posted the registration to begin with incase anyone here knows the car. It's RV06 OTY


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome.

Looks pretty good but get an independent check done if it looks scruffy as there may be something going on underneath!

I bought a TT 05 plate with 32k on the clock with full Audi History for £10k 6 months ago (not from here but still a trade dealer). - Doesn't seem like a bad price but it does have nearly double the mileage of what I bought but if its been looked after service wise then shouldn't be a problem.

Has it got full history? 
Get them to throw in a wheel refurb for free (as they have in-house garages) it will cost them pretty much nothing!

Good Luck!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## neil.knapp (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Rudetesh99.

Don't suppose you know a specialist TT inspector who works in the London area? (where the car is right now)

I guess there must be one on the forum somewhere if I look hard enough!

Neil


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Think Dean at 4rings is London based and does checks... have a look in the Dealer & Garage Reviews section


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## neil.knapp (Sep 27, 2009)

I am now the proud owner of an Audi TT 

Next up join the TTOC, read the handbook and lots of forum posts!

Thanks for the advice guys. I just had to go for this car


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one Neil , welcome to the forum 

Why don`t you bring it for a quick blast down to france ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice buy buddy, i bet your proper happy  

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

